# Error on startup for printing



## Keen1 (Feb 11, 2012)

*H*i,

I am very new to this and am having an issue with a FreeBSD print server. It just started today: the server appeared to be running perfectly yesterday. Today we are getting: 

On the display screen that should be running the sparknet software we are seeing 
	
	



```
:Query failed: cannot open file Print_Job MYD: Error_145
```

When I check the logs I get the following messages:


```
Feb 11 11:10:51 192 /usr/local/bin/sudo:      www : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/usr/local/www/data/sparknet/server ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/killall -KILL print
Feb 11 11:11:00 192 /kernel: pid 353 (print), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```

Sparknet is the software being used for the print server. On reboot I get the same 
	
	



```
/kernel: pid 353 (print), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```
 error message with a different pid for the print. 

How can I find out what is causing the process to exit? To be honest, I'll need to know/learn some of the command lines to get the information and fix this issue. The more information you can provide me on what to look at, how to look at it and what to do with what I see will be great.
Thank you.


----------

